# Group buy from Canadian Aquatics



## igor.kanshyn

*Group buy from Canadian Aquatics, Bloor / Keele*

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting some livestock from Canadian Aquatics.
Shipping is $50

*Is there someone who wants to get something from them?* Look at their list here: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm
Their prices are good!

Thank you for looking.


----------



## dp12345

where are they located.
dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I live near Bloor / Keele intersection.
It's very close to Keele subway station.


----------



## matti2uude

dp12345 said:


> where are they located.
> dp


They are located in Vancouver, BC.

Igor when are you going to order? Send me a pm, I'm interested in some of their fish. 
Thanks Matt


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Pm sent


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Patrick of Canadian Aquatics is wonderful. A very knowledgeable and helpful guy.


----------



## andya

I'm interested in true altums. website says coming soon. I am thinking of dedicating my 150 gallon tank for 5 or 6 to hopefully end up with a breeding pair.


----------



## Ciddian

Igor, you should PM pat and see if she wants those marbled crayfish.. I know her and I both where interested in them.


----------



## Jackson

I would like to order as well. Please let me know the details and will will send you my order.

Thanks


----------



## Beijing08

i'm in. but I think i'm gonna be paying higher shipping than my order itself


----------



## Zortch

I'm in for some lightbulbs heh, PM sent.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

Also might I add, Patrick of Canadian Aquatics also has scape tools that he does not post and he also has glass diffusers, and No-Planaria for all them shrimp lovers out there which is posted on his site.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Beijing08 said:


> i'm in. but I think i'm gonna be paying higher shipping than my order itself


We have a lot of people already.
What are you getting, one cherry?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Jiang604 said:


> Also might I add, Patrick of Canadian Aquatics also has scape tools that he does not post and he also has glass diffusers, and No-Planaria for all them shrimp lovers out there which is posted on his site.


Thank you, Frank. 
They have no-planaria in their list. It's here: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/equipment/equipment.htm
I'm going to get one, just in case ...


----------



## TBemba

Some pretty cool live food. I wonder has anyone had Scuds?

they also carry Daphnia, Microworms, red worms all great for breeding and fry.


----------



## Ciddian

Igor, do you know when around you will be doing the order? I wasn't sure if you were holding off for better weather. I'll also be better cashwise. LOL

BeiJing, if its not too large I could always add onto my order or maybe another member wouldn't mind.


----------



## andya

I think i"m going to place an order for altums before they go. anyone in the mississauga area, your welcome to add to my order.


----------



## CanadaPleco

Get your orders in quick guys, Charles sells out of fish FAST! A lot of his list that he just got in on the 21st is already all gone.


----------



## Beijing08

Ciddian said:


> Igor, do you know when around you will be doing the order? I wasn't sure if you were holding off for better weather. I'll also be better cashwise. LOL
> 
> BeiJing, if its not too large I could always add onto my order or maybe another member wouldn't mind.


okay, my order would be a few nano rasboras at $1.75 each, but that has to wait until I head to SCB BA's to check out their Boraras (Saturday). You're welcome to split the shipping with me. 
my will take up like 1/10 of a fish bag lol


----------



## lybrian1

I want the banana plant


----------



## dp12345

question?
Can i mix:
The following in one 20 gal tank
1.Crystal Red shrimp - A grade
2.Blue pearl shrimp
3.Tiger shrimp
Or which ever i could mix as per catalog on the invertebrate section.

thanks

dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Group buy terms*

Hi, 
Order terms are very simple.

I will collect interesting people and their orders till *Friday evening*.
I will contact Partick from canadianaquatics on Friday and ask for details.

I hope they will be able to ship *on the next week*.

Once we get all people who are in, I will calculate and split shipping price. It will be $10-$20 for a person.

Payment should be done in advance via PayPal to them directly or to me (I will let you know). I can get money on pick up, from some people I know personally.

Pick up of your order can be done in my house near Keele subway station almost any time as soon as the order arrives.

*Please, PM me if you are going to participate* and what are you going to get. Please, state clearly that you are going or just thinking about participations 

Thanks you!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dp12345 said:


> question?
> Can i mix:
> The following in one 20 gal tank
> 1.Crystal Red shrimp - A grade
> 2.Blue pearl shrimp
> 3.Tiger shrimp
> Or which ever i could mix as per catalog on the invertebrate section.
> 
> thanks
> 
> dp


1. 'Crystal Red shrimp - A grade' and 3. 'Tiger shrimp' will interbreed

Look here for more details: http://www.shrimp-tank.com/interbreeding


----------



## igor.kanshyn

lybrian1 said:


> I want the banana plant


One plant?
I'm not sure but Menagerie might have them. I saw them here. It will be an easy way to get it


----------



## igor.kanshyn

andya said:


> I think i"m going to place an order for altums before they go. anyone in the mississauga area, your welcome to add to my order.


Yes, they are gorgeous!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ciddian said:


> Igor, do you know when around you will be doing the order? I wasn't sure if you were holding off for better weather. I'll also be better cashwise. LOL
> 
> BeiJing, if its not too large I could always add onto my order or maybe another member wouldn't mind.


It will be tomorrow. It's fast, I know, I like that 
Are you suggesting to wait until Spring? 

Ciddian, are you ordering something?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ok, 
All Pm are answered. We already have three participants and several people who are almost agreed.
Please, PM me if you want to get something from that place. Do not hesitate or delay ...


----------



## PanzerFodder

Hi, just a quick question! Does this guy "*guarantee live delivery*" I looked for it on his website but could not find it?.

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Zortch

Taken from the bottom of their front page:

D.O.A. (Dead on Arrival) and other problem: 

The buyer will have to pick up all shipped livestock within 3 hours of scheduled arrival time. If there are any delays due to the airline company, the buyer will have to deal with the airline company directly. If there are any dead fish in the bag(s) and other problems, the client will have to (A) inform us and (B) pictures should be taken with the dead fish inside the original unopened bag. Both "A" and "B" should be done within 3 hours of receiving shipment. We are not responsible for any DOA and other problem after three hours of scheduled arrival; we will work out the best arrival time to suit your schedule. We are not responsible for DOA caused by delay, mishandling or any incident by the airline company. Any DOA and other problem related to our handling of the fish will be credited towards the next purchase. Shipping costs are non-refundable and will not be credited towards the next purchase.


----------



## PanzerFodder

Thanks, I was looking at the page that was linked from this site  It's been a long day 

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

We will be using Priority™ Next A.M.*, it's fast shipping. The package should be sent on evening and it will be here on the next morning.
They are giving a live arrival guarantee on this type of shipping.


----------



## Ebi-Ken

igor.kanshyn said:


> We will be using Priority™ Next A.M.*, it's fast shipping. The package should be sent on evening and it will be here on the next morning.
> They are giving a live arrival guarantee on this type of shipping.


no it will be shipped before 12 to make the cutoff deadline if u choose canada post Next AM


----------



## dp12345

pm send for my orders.
Location is Ajax.

thanks
dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Jiang604 said:


> no it will be shipped before 12 to make the cutoff deadline if u choose canada post Next AM


I ship till 5pm from here, but it can be different.
Thank you, Frank.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dp12345 said:


> pm send for my orders.
> Location is Ajax.
> 
> thanks
> dp


I'v sent you an e-mail with details.


----------



## dp12345

pm send

thanks
dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Order is almost done*

We already have *five people* who participate for sure. It is a good news.

A bad news that shipping cost has been increased. But no worries, it's still below $20 for each person.

*Hurry up,* if you want to order something from here: http://www.canadianaquatics.com/stock/stock.htm

Check order terms http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showpost.php?p=152388&postcount=22 and write me PM.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ok, five people is enough to reduce the shipping price.
I hope everyone will be happy with fish, shrimps and goods they are are buying. I'm waiting from some more details from Canadian Aquatics.

If someone still want to participate, send me PM fast.


----------



## dp12345

does canadian aquatics have pinoy angelfish?
thanks
dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dp12345 said:


> does canadian aquatics have pinoy angelfish?
> thanks
> dp


This fish is not listed on their site.
But, you can ask them:


> Charles Lam - 778-889-9557 - email - [email protected]
> Patrick Tamkee - 604-506-5432


----------



## dp12345

email send
thanks
dp


----------



## Ebi-Ken

dp12345 said:


> does canadian aquatics have pinoy angelfish?
> thanks
> dp


no they do not


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dp12345 said:


> email send
> thanks
> dp


Sure, I've added that fish to the order. I hope Patrick enjoys that 

We are almost done with this. Keep you tanks ready for new inhabitants


----------



## PanzerFodder

I think that this is a really good way to bring new fish into GTA, I may even get some stuff myself if you ever decide to do this again.

Also hope that you all post photo's of what you got, that would be really cool to see  .

Good luck and Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Ok, the order is fully paid. I'm waiting for answer from Canadian Aquatics about possibility to ship it tomorrow.

As I wrote shipping became more expensive. It's $79 plus $10 for the insulation box. So, it's $89 in total.

We have six participants. Each person should *add $15 *to prices of their goods.
Please, have all that money in cash, when you will come to pick your stuff up.


----------



## matti2uude

What about HST?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> What about HST?


It's already included in prices.


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's already included in prices.


That's great!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*The order is shipped*

We have our order shipped!

I should have it tomorrow morning here.


----------



## ShrimpieLove

Yes please post pics of what you ordered  i didnt get in on this order but would be great to see what everyone got!


----------



## Ciddian

Yea would love to see!! I have christmas and stuff coming so I couldnt put the money away for it


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Picking up the order*

Hi,

The box *should be here tomorrow till noon*.
Tomorrow I will be able to distribute orders from *1:00-3:00pm* and then starting *from 7:00pm will late night*. Please, call me before coming.

If you can't come tomorrow, I will keep your fish/shrimps/goods until you come, but do not hesitate. I might accustom for them too much 

I live near Keele subway station, easy to find. I will send exact address to all who are involved.

Important, *I will write in this thread that the box is here*. Delays with delivery can happen.

Fell free to ask me about details.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

GuppyLove said:


> Yes please post pics of what you ordered  i didnt get in on this order but would be great to see what everyone got!


Sure, I will post a picture of the mailing box


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Blue pearl shrimps*

Some people getting blue pearl shrimps.

From my experience, these shrimps are not blue until they are settled down. It takes 3-6 days. No jokes.
A real nice blue like here can be shown by adult shrimps.

So, be ready that your blue pearl shrimps will be a little brownish and yellowish, but not blue at all. They will become blue with time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Your bags*

I will appreciate if people who are coming, will bring packaging for fish/shrimps.
If you don't have them, it's fine. I will find something.

I have one good portion of stargrass for free. It needs hight light.


----------



## matti2uude

I'm interested in the stargrass if it's ok.


----------



## dp12345

can i also have starting portion of stargrass.
i will pick it up with my order, if possible.

thank
dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dp12345 said:


> can i also have starting portion of stargrass.
> i will pick it up with my order, if possible.
> 
> thank
> dp


It's very easy to do. Just be faster than Matt


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*There is no box yet *

There is no box here yet.
They have 8 minutes left ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*It has NOT come as scheduled*

Our box has not been delivered yet. 
I hope it will be here on the second part of the day.

Hold on your visits to here.


----------



## dp12345

could be bez of the weather.

thanks
dp


----------



## matti2uude

Did it arrive yet?


----------



## igor.kanshyn

No. Based on a tracking number, it's in Mississauga.

I don't think that it's weather. Weather is fine.
It's Canada post's poor service


----------



## Tbird

Weather here might be fine but very different up in the air and west of here. I hope everything works out ok. Please post some pictures!


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Contacting Canada Post ....*

The box has arrived in Mississauga postal facility today early morning. For some reasons it's still there.

I meet a local postman and talked to him. He suggested me to call to Canada Post and talk to them.
He told that they could send someone to get this particular box any time. I hope it really works this way.

I'm calling to Canada Post right now and listing their advertising ...


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*We can just wait ....*

Damn, they told me that they could not open an investigation until the box was late for more than 24h.
They also told that there was a delay with scanning boxes in Mississauga.

We can just wait for it now. The box can be here today later or tomorrow morning.


----------



## matti2uude

I hope the livestock will be ok with this cold weather. I don't think you will get it until tomorrow, but you never know.


----------



## Tbird

That sucks! Sorry guys! I hope all works out well. Canada post can suck when it comes to that!!


----------



## dp12345

Just a lame excuse
How many scanners do they have?
Why the delay with scanning the boxes?
Can they read what is written in the box.

Hoping everything will be alright.

thanks
dp


----------



## matti2uude

Have you contacted Canadian Aquatics about it not arriving? You won't be able to make a claim against Canadapost because you're not allowed to send live animals in the mail.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Have you contacted Canadian Aquatics about it not arriving? You won't be able to make a claim against Canadapost because you're not allowed to send live animals in the mail.


Why we are not allowed to send live animals?
I checked their rules and there is a lot of stuff we can't send but live animals are not listed there.


----------



## Ciddian

*
3.9

Animals

*
Live animals cannot be mailed unless the mailer has entered a related Agreement with Canada Post prior to mailing. Bees, day-old chicks, parasites, leeches and some other small cold blooded animals can be mailed under certain conditions (see section 3.2.1 �Suggestions for How to Package and Wrap Special Items� of �ABCs of Mailing - Personal�).
Dead animals or their parts, including, for example, the whole carcass of a beaver or a mallard duck, the antlers of a deer, hides, pelts, nests or eggs, may be acceptable for mailing, provided all applicable requirements are met. For information, please contact the:
CANADIAN WILDLIFE SERVICE
ENVIRONMENT CANADA 
351 BOUL ST JOSEPH
GATINEAU QC K1A 0H3
1.819.997.2800
Additional information may also be required from the relevant provincial government authority.
If permitted to be mailed, the package must meet the following requirements:


the contents must not leak or emit offensive odours
the cover of the package must bear a full, accurate description of the contents
the name and address of the shipper must be identified
the number of any permit under which the contents were taken must be specified.


----------



## bigfishy

I know it's 2:30am, did the package arrived?


----------



## dp12345

any news?

thanks 
dp


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*I have got it!*

Yes, It's here.
I'm unpacking it ...

Bad news is not all fish are alive.
Good news is shrimps look better. I'm not opened all of them yet.

*People who ordered, can come for their livestock/goods*

I'm returning to unpacking ...


----------



## Greg_o

matti2uude said:


> Have you contacted Canadian Aquatics about it not arriving? You won't be able to make a claim against Canadapost because you're not allowed to send live animals in the mail.


Not to mention the receiver is unable to make a claim, has to be initiated by the sender.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Greg_o said:


> Not to mention the receiver is unable to make a claim, has to be initiated by the sender.


That's right. I've talked about this.
They told that they could return a delivery cost, maybe not fully


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Shrimps are fine!*

All shrimps look fine.
They are bigger than I expected 

Crystal red shrimps are really big and look great even after this shipping!


----------



## dp12345

just got back i agree the crs are bigger than that being sold by the lfs.
acclimitizing shrimp.
At present no mortality
will keep u informed
Extend my thanks to your wife for her assistance
I envy your tanks.
BTW, where did u get your almond leaves?
On your next order count me in.

thanks

dp


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Igor, did you get my 10 Blue Pearls??


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Thank you, Ciddian. I might read a simplified version of the rules.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

dp12345 said:


> just got back i agree the crs are bigger than that being sold by the lfs.
> acclimitizing shrimp.
> At present no mortality
> will keep u informed
> Extend my thanks to your wife for her assistance
> I envy your tanks.
> BTW, where did u get your almond leaves?
> On your next order count me in.
> 
> thanks
> 
> dp


I'm sorry that I was not able to assist you with getting stuff.
My wife mentioned that she had an interesting conversation with a nice person 

I got almond leaves in Menagerie, it was half a year ago.
Thank you.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*I have them*



bettaforu said:


> Hi Igor, did you get my 10 Blue Pearls??


Sure, I have them, they live in my small photo tank now.
Do not delay your visit here. If they will breed in my hands, I will keep the babies


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Igor, how does Monday sound for picking them up...maybe around 11am.
let me know. thanks again.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

bettaforu said:


> Hi Igor, how does Monday sound for picking them up...maybe around 11am.
> let me know. thanks again.


Pm has been sent.


----------



## matti2uude

Here's the fish and shrimp that I got.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

We lost two fish with this shipping. It was 12 small corydoras fish in a bag with about a cup of a water. Ammonia there was 3-5ppm.
I hope the other 10 fish will be fine, they are risk group.

I got 5 long fin bristlenose plecos, they are fine now. They also have ammonia in a bag, but five fish is not 12.

All shrimps were alive and looked good.

So, the shipment was successful.


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> We lost two fish with this shipping. It was 12 small corydoras fish in a bag with about a cup of a water. Ammonia there was 3-5ppm.
> I hope the other 10 fish will be fine, they are risk group.
> 
> I got 5 long fin bristlenose plecos, they are fine now. They also have ammonia in a bag, but five fish is not 12.
> 
> All shrimps were alive and looked good.
> 
> So, the shipment was successful.


Another one died before I got home. I still have 9 doing ok.


----------



## TLe041

Packing 12 of any fishes together in one bag was irresponsible, but in just 1 cup of water is just ridiculous.

They should know better.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

*Long fin plecos*

I've got five bristlenose albino plecos. They have very loooong fins


----------



## matti2uude

I lost 2 more corries yesterday.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I lost 2 more corries yesterday.


I'm sorry to hear that. They might were critucally stressed 
All mine five plecos are alive.


----------



## Jackson

igor.kanshyn said:


> We lost two fish with this shipping. It was 12 small corydoras fish in a bag with about a cup of a water. Ammonia there was 3-5ppm.


This reminds me of when I bought from them. They sent 5" fish in a 3.5" bag.

Matt was there to see it.

I have yet to collect on what they owe. He ignored me when I wanted to order with you.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

Jackson said:


> This reminds me of when I bought from them. They sent 5" fish in a 3.5" bag.
> 
> Matt was there to see it.
> 
> I have yet to collect on what they owe. He ignored me when I wanted to order with you.


It's was very 'economical'  Did fish survive?

Who ignored you?


----------



## Jackson

igor.kanshyn said:


> It's was very 'economical'  Did fish survive?
> 
> Who ignored you?


Them not you.

No they were dead in the bag when I opened the box.


----------



## matti2uude

I thought his fish bagging skills would be better by now, but obviously not.


----------



## charles

Jackson:

I did not ignore you. You ask me how many marble cray I have. and I sent you a pm about asking how many you want. You reply by saying 10. Then I pass on the msg as I am not the one doing this order.

And just to make things clear, I ordered 10 extra L418 to replace the 1 $50 and 1 $25 (with deflect) for you in the summer of 2009. You up the order to 5 L418. And then you cancel the order knowing I received 10 extra L418 just so I can replace your 2 DOA fish. I think I go more than beyond just to satisfy my customers.

In fact, Patrick has advise strongly not to use express post next day. We told the receiver up front about not going to ensure fish arrival as it is winter and it is cold. And the group did say ok, no problem, go ahead with the order.

As in packing fish, we have a very good record. I am sorry the bag was tilt up right when the two bags should have stayed side way. It happened. Did you mentioned to other the bag was 20" long and actually 8" wide. I still have a few of those bags here. And I already put a note about the credit of yours once you showed me the DOA photo.

And about packing fish, we packed hundred of fish. Cory, like pleco, does not require more water. In fact, more air is better than more water. We received many cory and pleco packing in less water than we pack ours. 

I don't like to get in topic like this as I have already explained this. If you want to discuss about a problem, feel free to send me an email or pm.


----------



## matti2uude

igor.kanshyn said:


> We will be using Priority™ Next A.M.*, it's fast shipping. The package should be sent on evening and it will be here on the next morning.
> They are giving a live arrival guarantee on this type of shipping.


Actually you can see the receiver posted that there would be a live arrival guarantee with this type of shipping. My corries were sent in a tiny little Kordon breather bag which does not require any air at all in the bag.


----------



## charles

We have told the receiver using airport to airport at this time of the year but was told to use other method instead. 

Matt, did we ship you 15 cory when you ordered 12?


----------



## kev416

So was it a live guarantee or not?


----------



## matti2uude

You only sent me 12 corries. 2 were doa and 4 more have died since then.


----------



## Jackson

charles said:


> Jackson:
> 
> I did not ignore you. You ask me how many marble cray I have. and I sent you a pm about asking how many you want. You reply by saying 10. Then I pass on the msg as I am not the one doing this order.
> 
> And just to make things clear, I ordered 10 extra L418 to replace the 1 $50 and 1 $25 (with deflect) for you in the summer of 2009. You up the order to 5 L418. And then you cancel the order knowing I received 10 extra L418 just so I can replace your 2 DOA fish. I think I go more than beyond just to satisfy my customers.


You make it seem as if I am complaining about the money. I don't care about that. I was just really disappointed when I picked up the fish. I have to say the l-330 that made it are very nice fish thank you.

As for the order being canceled. My brother did not want to deal with you. His choice not mine.

Bottom line is when I did ask about the crayfish you replied asking how many. I told you and then nothing. To me that is being ignored. I was thinking send them and call it even. Even though they would of only totaled $40 not $75.

You are making seem as if I sent the DOA's


----------



## charles

There is no live arrival ensure on this shipment.

The package was sent using canada post. We would never ensure live arrival with Canada post. As you can see in the thread, the package was delayed for an extra day and wasn't deliver in time. During Winter, we don't recommand using next day service at all; even with DHL 9am special which we would ensure live arrival normally. But because of un-expected weather condition, we usually don't ship next day, even with 9am DHL around this time of the year.

This is the term and condition posted on our site. We have never stated anything about using Canada post next day AM service at all.

2) DHL 9AM special is also available providing you have the same service in your area. Please contact your local DHL to find out. We will only guarantee live arrival on the very first 9AM next day delivery FIRST attempt. We will not guarantee live arrival if DHL delays delivery, weather causing delays, or after the first 9AM attempt. It is very important for you to find out if DHL will do the 9AM special in your area. This is also by far the cheapest way.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

charles said:


> We have told the receiver using airport to airport at this time of the year but was told to use other method instead.
> 
> Matt, did we ship you 15 cory when you ordered 12?


Thank you for talking to us Charles.
I had offer to use airport to airport method, but I don't familiar with this and it didn't look reliable in this weather. Canada post terminal is Mississauga partially heated and it looked better that unknown storage in the airport.

We used Priority™ Next A.M.* as looks like the best service we can have here.

The problem with this order was that package arrived one day later. The package was warn inside. It was no issues with low temperature.

*I also think that using small amount of water was not a good idea*. Kordon breathing bag supplies fish with oxygen, but it does not remove ammonia from the water. That's why using more water in important.

We got 12 corydoras, not 15. Patrick wrote me that it was 15, but he is wrong. We had several extra shrimps, but no fish.

I'm not sure that this is a healthy discussion. And we are not complaining about dead fish to your or to Patrick.

Finally,* I do think that in the future you need to use bigger bags*. I tester ammonia in bags while unpacking. Even shrimp bags has 0.5 ammonia. Cory bag has > 6.0ppm, it's very high


----------



## kev416

You have to use a breather bag. Pure oxygen kills a Cory. As well, a Cory self poisons the bag they are shipped in. Corys do not ship well. High ammonia occurs with shipping. That's why airport to airport is the only way to go. The night they spent in the bag is the reason your ammonia reading was so high. Had you picked up the order that day you wouldn't have had that high ammonia reading.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

charles said:


> In fact, Patrick has advise strongly not to use express post next day. We told the receiver up front about not going to ensure fish arrival as it is winter and it is cold. And the group did say ok, no problem, go ahead with the order.


Ok, I just read the quoted text again.
*I was not strongly advised against express post next day*.

First were talking about sending some goods with livestock and Patricks wrote: " I was thinking of doing airport to airport serve as it's same day shipping and I can put a larger box without having the price sky rocket"

That I wrote that I didn't like airport to airport and we would not getting any heave goods with the order. 
After that I got "DHL shipping next day" and "Priority next AM" types of shipping to choice from.

Personally, I don't see any problems with one or two-days shipping, just give fish more water


----------



## charles

thank you for clearing up for us.

The cory has high reading could be the fact that the delay cause 1-2 dead fish in the bag; therefore, reading can be high. 

In the future, please consider using airport to airport service. It is not that much more money. Assuming your package shipping about $50 ( I don't know as Patrick is handling this ), airport to airport might only be $25 extra which = $5 more per person assuming you have 5 in your group buy. It is a much faster and safer. 

The problem with Canada post, as you have already experience, they can be late, or even worse, lost package. The way they handling the package can be rough at time. Box can be turn around, side way, upside down, trashing around the truck, etc. I am not saying your box has but certainly it can happen. And the fact that the box is one day late, it is enough to cause a few dead fish. I am actually surprise that only 2 were DOA at time. I would have thought there will be more. I think Patrick did a very good packing job.

I will walk you through the process of airport to airport. It is very simple. You will be amaze of how easy it is. And we never charge extra for dropping fish off or handling fee. We only charge what the airline quote us, box charge as we have to pay for the box, and heatpack charge.

We packed our live stock 4 hours before the flight. We never pack over night. We always book our flight around 9-10am in the morning. And we have to arrive at cargo 3 hours before that. That means sometime we have to pack our shipment at 5-6am in the morning so the live stock will have the least amount of time during transit. 

To Toronto, it will be arriving at 5pm your local time. All you have to do is show up at the cargo office with your ID and AWB (which we will provide for you) 30-45min after the actual flight arrival to pick up. Simple as that.

Total fish time in the box = 11 hours assuming we packed the fish as early as 4am. That is much shorter time than any courier service from Vancouver.

And we have our account with the airline so we do not get bump to the next flight; rarely it does happen though; twice since 2007.

Hopefully this will clear thing up a bit.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> Actually you can see the receiver posted that there would be a live arrival guarantee with this type of shipping. My corries were sent in a tiny little Kordon breather bag which does not require any air at all in the bag.


That's right Matt, but canadianaquatics does not give live arrival guarantee on livestock that arrived with post service delays 
So, according the their rules, we can't claim any refunds or exchange.

I'm sorry that we have got this problem. We could use DHL, but I' not sure that we couldn't have any delays with them.


----------



## matti2uude

I am complaining about dead fish and I didn't receive any extra shrimp. I have received corries many times and never in a breather bag. I've only had a problem one time before and they were shipped right after being recieved by the sender which is a big problem for corries. I have sent Plecos to BC with Canadapost 2 day service and have not had 1 DOA yet. When I have ordered fish I always get airport to airport, it is much more reliable.


----------



## charles

actually, we pack our cory with O2 all the time without any problem. I think the issue is time spend in bag.

With live fish, we will not do DHL 9am during winter. It also depends on the type of fish as well. We shipped with DHL 9am about 15 times so far. Twice they were delieved after 9am before noon. Twice they were delieve after 12 before 5pm. But never 1 day late. None suffer any DOA, and all 4 times, the customer got refund on the 9am special extra cost; not the complete cost.

This is just for the future reference.


----------



## charles

matti2uude said:


> I am complaining about dead fish and I didn't receive any extra shrimp. I have received corries many times and never in a breather bag. I've only had a problem one time before and they were shipped right after being recieved by the sender which is a big problem for corries.


Delay of shipment cause by the courier, you cannot hold that against us.

And giving out extra is something we do. But we don't do extra on everything. How can you complaining about the receiving extra shrimp that you did not pay for?


----------



## matti2uude

charles said:


> Delay of shipment cause by the courier, you cannot hold that against us.
> 
> And giving out extra is something we do. But we don't do extra on everything. How can you complaining about the receiving extra shrimp that you did not pay for?


I'm not complaining about the shrimp, I'm stating that I didn't receive any extra of anything.


----------



## kev416

I would rethink the pure oxygen/cory thing. You can't say you haven't had a problem. Matt has a problem. His losses are too high. As well if he did receive corys in a breather bag and you used a heat pack, there's a good chance all the corys would be dead. A heat pack will suck all the oxygen out of a styrofoam box rendering the breather bags useless. I'm stating this for future consideration.


----------



## charles

Matt has 2 DOA cory after 1 whole day of delay shipment using next day canada post service. 2 out of 12, I would not consider that high % given the condition.

This is how we pack our breather's bag. We packed the live stock with breather's bag. Then we will use another bigger bag with packing peanut in it along with the breather's bag. Then we fill the bag up with O2. The heatpack might suck the O2 out in the box. But it will do very little effect when the breather's bag is packed inside another bag fill with O2.


----------



## charles

matti2uude said:


> I'm not complaining about the shrimp, I'm stating that I didn't receive any extra of anything.


I am sorry you did not receive anything extra. We don't say A person gets extra and B person gets none. It is really luck of how we net them... We will not give less though.

And I believe Patrick did issue a small refund on the shipping as Canada post over-estimate on the shipping. Just to show we don't charge any extra on shipping at all.


----------



## kev416

Matt lost a total of six of twelve. IMO (and my experience) pure oxygen and Corys should never be mixed. It's a shipper's error and he should be reimbursed.


----------



## matti2uude

I'm down to 5 corries now.


----------



## charles

matti2uude said:


> I'm down to 5 corries now.


Sorry to hear that.

We shipped over 50 cory to Alberta with O2 in the bags and none has reported even a single DOA. I don't believe O2 cause any problem at all. The main problem here is the fish has been delayed by Canada Post for an extra 24 hours.


----------



## kev416

"One other pertinent note for folks in the industry re handling these fishes, concerning their ancillary (branchial and intestinal) breathing mechanisms. Like labyrinth fishes (e.g. the Gouramis), the Callichthyids should be "bagged" with half oxygen (at most) as they will damage themselves from breathing a too-rich mixture if sealed in pure oxygen and water." ~Bob Fenner~

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/fwsubwebindex/callichthyids.htm


----------



## matti2uude

I'm not sure if it was the extra 24 hours or the tiny little bag with 12 fish in it. I do know that word of mouth does a lot for a businesses reputation.


----------



## camboy012406

Im glad that I didnt join this


----------



## bigfishy

camboy012406 said:


> Im glad that I didnt join this


me too! Good thing Charles sold all his Xantos and L25 Scarlet before I got a chance to ask for reservation...

else I'd be crying now!


----------



## charles

bigfishy said:


> me too! Good thing Charles sold all his Xantos and L25 Scarlet before I got a chance to ask for reservation...
> 
> else I'd be crying now!


And if you are getting those, you would not want Canada post next day service anyway.

The gold xantus in fact is in Toronto on Dec/3/2010. If the buyer wants to express how happy his fish is, he will post here. The L25 are shipped to Alberta on Nov/29/2010, the buyer who bought 4 from me before last summer continue to trust me on shipping live stock to him.



matti2uude said:


> I'm not sure if it was the extra 24 hours or the tiny little bag with 12 fish in it. I do know that word of mouth does a lot for a businesses reputation.


Next time, please read the DOA policy. We do not even put Canada post shipping method in there for our live stock. And it is winter time. Believe what you will. We only use DHL 9am special and only ensure live fish arrival if and only if before 9am next day delivery and if and only if on the first attempt.

We explained that we will not ensure live fish arrival with this shipment; and not to mention the 24 hour delay during the winter time.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

matti2uude said:


> I'm not complaining about the shrimp, I'm stating that I didn't receive any extra of anything.


I'm sorry about that. We have ordered 70 blue pearl shrimps, and got only 3 extra shrimps  I keep them.
It might was some extra crystal reds. I haven't calculated them and opened their bag.

How is your fish now? I still have that five bushynose plecos alive.

I see that you lost a fish in almost a week after arrival. It should not be caused by high ammonia in the bag. They might just were weak.
One of two dead fish in the bag was look like it was dead for a day or more before I opened the bag.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

charles said:


> We explained that we will not ensure live fish arrival with this shipment; and not to mention the 24 hour delay during the winter time.


It's not true. We have live arrival guarantee before Canada post failed its Priority A.M. delivery. 
But we lost that guarantee because of the delay.


----------



## matti2uude

I have 5 fish left that are doing good.


----------



## bettaforu

People keep in mind anytime you use something *other *than very quick overnight (like in airport to airport, Purolator etc) you are dealing with a good chance of delays! Canada Post and others just don't keep to their schedules all that well.

I ordered Black Tiger shrimps from Germany and they shipped them DHL out of Germany to Canada....they sat in ON Postal station for 4 days!!! When I called them to ask where the package was, they told me it was in customs, then funnily it arrived next day....wonder how long it would have sat (in Customs) if I had not called about it????? 

Total shipping time 10 days!

They all survived luckily, because I asked for Kordon breather bags for each shrimp, and paid the extra $$ to get that done. If I had not have paid extra there would have been DOA's due to one shrimp dying and poisoning the water for the remaining shrimps. Germany does NOT guarantee LIVE arrival of fish/shrimps etc.

Typical Canada Post!

Use an overnight service and pay the extra if you want these exotic fish/shrimps. It will save you money in the long run.

I import shrimps from the US/Germany all the time and have to pay for Express shipping to ensure my fish/shrimps/crays arrive alive and well so that I can forward them on to my customers. It adds to the price yes, but they survive better!

Just something to think about next time....use a faster service and pay the extra for the convenience!

If you can't make it to the Airport to pickup the package yourself, then get someone else to do it for you.....enough people live/work around that area, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------

